# Tape to cover tracks?



## 4dimad (Dec 17, 2012)

Hello, I am working on my railroad layout and was wondering if you can recommend the tape to cover the tracks and protect them from the paint and dust. Thank you!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

The blue stuff you use for painting inside of your house.
It is made to come off easy if you don't leave it on for months.

It doesn't have a lot of glue on it, comes up easy.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Like big ed said blue tape or the green.:thumbsup:


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Yes I forgot about the green tape, they call that Frog tape?


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

I was talking Green lacquer tape ... But yes frog tape would work too!:thumbsup::thumbsup: There is a white (not tan) gentle surface tape too, but I've found that that really doesn't stick well enough to work without problems!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Ditto on the 3M tape.

More tape info that anyone would likely need to know ...

http://multimedia.3m.com/mws/mediawebserver?mwsId=66666UuZjcFSLXTtnXfanxM_EVuQEcuZgVs6EVs6E666666--

TJ


----------

